# First Time Dewinterizing???



## WFO383 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was in the process of dewinterizing, I went through all the steps listed in other parts of this forum. When I finished with the water in all faucets I went to dump the antifreeze from the tank and noticed 2 tubes right near the waste removal tube that still have pink in them. Everything else is running clear. Any ideas? Thank You 
Regards,
Dale Turner
23rs with 2000 Dodge Dakota


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Hello WFO383,

1st, welcome to Outbackers.com and to your question. The 2 tubes are the low point drains. You'll need to open them up and drain off what you can into a small bucket then replace the caps and run your faucets to force water thru the lines again. I have found it takes a couple of times to get the last of it. Also don't forget to sanitze the lines with a little bleach before using the water the 1st trip.

C-Mac


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

The low points as stated before....check the outdoor shower as well. Hot water tank can get missed as well. It all depends if the bypass was used.

Thor


----------



## WFO383 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank You for all the help. I figured it was something like that Thanks again. 
Dale Turner
2006 23rs
2000 Dodge Dakota 4.7l


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well they pretty well took care of the answer to your question
So I'll just say Welcome to the Outback Family and the 23RS is a nice model








Post often

Don action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Welcome to Outbackers.com, WFO383!!!*









Don't forget to make sure you open the water heater bypass and fill the tank with water before running the water heater.

Enjoy your new trailer!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome~!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WFO383 said:


> Thank You for all the help. I figured it was something like that Thanks again.
> Dale Turner
> 2006 23rs
> 2000 Dodge Dakota 4.7l
> [snapback]103025[/snapback]​


If this is the only problem you had after de-winterizing for the first time, then congrats on the excellent work.


----------

